# I am in trouble



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

My husband said that I should be reported to Dog Protective Services. After reading about Hunter's mom dental concerns. I decided to take a look at Rylee's Teeth. Ward and my son were looking at her teeth and Ward always wanting to save money went and got some kind of tool to scrape the teeth. He tried and said get her into the vet.

So I call the vet and said I needed a dental cleaning and a year check up. At first I think she wanted to have a vet verify that her teeth needed to be cleaned. I told her there was no question about that they need cleaning. 

So after a minute the light bulb goes off in her head and said I guess blood work could be done while she was under to get her teeth clean. I do not vaccinate Rylee except rabies. I am lucky we have no fleas and no need for heart worm meds. So she is not taking anything major.

Rylee is going in at 7:45 tomorrow. This is me :brownbag: Rylee is very hard to groom and will not let me brush her teeth. We have friends that have boarder terries and my son says all 3 line up in a row to get their teeth brushed EVERY NIGHT!

I suppose the vet will be yelling at me. :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Labwork needs to be done BEFORE anesthesia


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I will be praying for Rylee, Deborah. Listen to the advice of JMM and get the blood work done first. It's important. Another day won't hurt. I do brush Dixie's teeth. The toothpaste I use is Vitec. They also make a liquid you can squirt into the dog's mouth. It's better than nothing. They make doggie chews also which contain something that is supposed to retard the growth of plaque. Ideally you should use all 3 products they say. Dixie doesn't like the chews. She does love the taste of the toothpaste. We have seafood right now. She likes chicken best & they have other flavors. Even if you don't get the brush in her mouth right away or never, the paste should help if you can get any on her teeth. A cloth would be softer than a toothbrush too, or gauze. Good luck.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Thank you. I believe they do blood work first. This will be her second cleaning. Rylee being Rylee does not chew anything. I have the Merick Flossies and bully sticks. She just turns her nose up at them.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Deborah @ Mar 11 2009, 10:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743517


> Thank you. I believe they do blood work first.[/B]


Yes, they will definately do blood work first. 

Rylee will be fine. Although, always a worry, don't worry my friend. 

Kissies, and huggles, to both you, and Rylee ~ :grouphug: :smootch:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'll be thinking of Rylee tomorrow.I'm sure she'll do fine. Hannah doesn't like to have her teeth brushed either,it's very hard to do when she won't be still. Boo does a lot better & his teeth look better than Hannahs, but I'm sure they will both need a cleaning this yr.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Good luck Rylee. Soon to have sweet smelling kisses. :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Don't beat yourself about it. :grouphug: So many of us can relate to the challenges of our fluff's dental care. It's hard work especially if you have a fluff that is uncooperative. I had the WOST time taking care of Bijou's teeth. He wasn't a chewer either and never let me touch his mouth. I tried my best but it was such a battle and I felt terrible for letting his teeth go uncared for. I loved him so much and hated that he had such dental issues. 

With Benny and Emma I started their dental care as babies. I'm fortunate that they line up at night for me to clean their teeth. As much as I do though, I can tell Benny is going to need a dental sooner than later. 

Rylee is going to do fine today. Stay positive! :grouphug:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

awww.....you aren't in trouble. You are great for making the appointment now instead of ignoring further.  Don't beat yourself up - there are too many doggie owners out there that should be beaten up and you are NOT one of them :wub: :wub:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Thank you all she is at the vets now. :ThankYou: 

Husband is not happy because I told them she could be micro chipped. He said if he were there he would have said NO. Rylee has never had a collar on so I thought it was a good idea. :smpullhair:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Why would he have said no to the chip? :huh: 

I know some people worry about problems with chips, I tend to believe the good they can do outweighs the concerns. 

Thinking of precious Rylee today.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

After I told him about the chip I said he could call the vet and cancel. His reasoning was she spends about 2 minutes outside then comes back in. Then he said that who would go and check the micro chip. Basically he is going by the odds that nothing would happen. I like to spend money and he does not like it.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Rylee is all done. I can pick her up after 2. :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Is Rylee EVER alone in the yard? Is your gate ALWAYS closed, and LOCKED? Does EVERYONE in your neighborhood know who she is and where she belongs? If all these questions can be answered with a resounding YES!, then the "Odds" are fairly favorable that the chip is not necessary. But I wouldn't play the odds with my friend.

A microchip is like an insurance policy - you have it just in case...  

I just saw your post where she is all done!  Did you get the chip?


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Sure did! :innocent:


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Deborah @ Mar 12 2009, 01:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743891


> Sure did! :innocent:[/B]



I am glad she got the chip. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Mine NEVER go out alone....EVER...but they are still chipped.

I do have a question since we are speaking of chips though. Can the babies feel discomfort if you pet them in the chip area?
I have never noticed a reaction... but the the thought has crossed my mind.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

A thought on chips....does anyone ever have the vets' office scan the chip periodically to see if it is working?

When jodi got his I never thought to ask if the thing was tested/scanned before I left with him....I assume so but they never said.

I switched vet offices to follow my cat's vet when she moved. But I will ask today to have them scan Jodi to make sure the chip is still working.

Might be worth doing if your chips are older???


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

Very sound advice. My vets gave me such a look when I asked them to check the chip they put in Pip :huh: BUT it was no longer working after 2 years plus they had mixed up my Westie's chip with another dog. Were they embarrassed? Nope!


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

The chips are not something that burns out. They have no battery. They are similar to a barcode thats read by a scanner.

If expense is the issue check with your County Animal control. My county "Marion County FL " microchips for $10. They also spay or neuter, with microchip, rabies shot and license for $25. ($5.00 for indigent)

ALL dogs & cats should be microchipped. Did you know that ALL pets on any military base MUST be microchipped.... its the law.

Here's what could happen, because these have happened before.........

1. Car accident.........someone hits your car ( no fault of yours) your dog survives the crash and exits the car, its crate, etc and runs off, you might be unconscious, ambulance presonnel and police do not go after dogs. Dog runs off scared stiff, he or she is found by nearby neighborhood kids, no collar, no chip, no way of knowing who owns the dog.

2. Dog is NEVER out alone. Suddenly something horrible happens......illness, or death in the family. Neighbor or friend pet sits........Dog digs out under fence. No collar, no chip. Found but never reunited.

3.Dog taken to vets " wriggles out of harness" or otherwise gets loose in public place..........POOF .......gone.

4. Hurricanes, blizzards, etc upset normal life...........scared dogs sometimes run.

Microchips are the only way a lost pet can claim YOU. We even have our horses microchipped. Most microchips cost less than a collar.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

QUOTE (Lorraine @ May 13 2009, 12:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=775685


> Very sound advice. My vets gave me such a look when I asked them to check the chip they put in Pip :huh: BUT it was no longer working after 2 years plus they had mixed up my Westie's chip with another dog. Were they embarrassed? Nope![/B]



That's nuts...another example of bad customer service...mistakes happen but they can at least apologize and even offer it for free.


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ May 13 2009, 03:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=775689


> Microchips are the only way a lost pet can claim YOU.[/B]


Agreed... provided the chip is (was) not defective in the first place, provided it can be read by scanners likely to be in use at various establishments, provided the owner's details were/are correctly recorded by the Vet or chip registry. I see no harm in checking it just as you would any form of 'insurance'.


----------

